# Any good FET references?



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

Dh and I went through IVF and were very fortunate to get preg on our first try.  Our son is now 18 months and is the love of our lives.  Luckily after the ivf, we have 4 frozen embrios waiting for us.  
Not sure exactly when, but I think sometime in 2007 we'll be ready to try FET.  I haven't seen any really good references and am wondering if anyone has any?  Specifically, I'm wondering about the process (when in the cycle it starts, what happens when, success rates, etc).  We'd be doing a medicated cycle as I either don't get periods on my own or i get it all the time when not on the pill (i'm messed up).  Thanks


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi there

My name's Maureen and I'm the proud mother of Adam and Rachel born from a natural FET in 2004. 

I had four frosties (frozen in 2 vials).  I did a natural FET because my cycle was quite regular.  I had to use an ovulation kit and when I ovulated I had to phone the hospital to let them know.  I then went to the hospital four days later for ET.  They defrosted the 1st vial and 1 survived the thaw so they had to defrost the 2nd vial and again, 1 survived so they were then transferred.  I was very lucky and thankful to get a BFP as they were my last frosties and I wasn't sure if we could afford to go through another cycle as we had already had two full IVFs - we had to pay ourselves as I was too old for NHS funding.

I hope all goes well for you next year ( it's only 2 months away - OMG).

Let me know how you get on.

All the Best



Maureen


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi
I had IVF which worked 1st time too!
I have a son who is 2 and a half and have just finished a medicated FET. I got a BFP  !!!
The whole cycle took about 8 weeks.
I had my treatment at St Marys in Manchester and they have been fantastic.

IM me if you want any more info or if I can help

Good luck to you

Sara


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Wonderful news Sara M!!! Can I ask how many embryos you put back?  That's always such a decision.  (With IVF, we implanted 3 and at first I was preg with 3.  But only 1 survived in the end wich is our miracle Evan).

maureen, how long does it take to defrost?  I take it from your situation not long since they were able to start defrosting the second vial after the first.  In our case we have 4 frozen embryos was told that 2 are together with the last two in separate vials.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

hi ready4family

I am going through FET at the moment day 8 of progy.Ours is a medicated cycle as i no longer have periods due to Early Menopause.Have a scan on the 16 to check lining then on the 18 the clinic will start the thaw. Think it takes only a few hours for the thaw but then they wait for the embryos to divide. I Have 8 2 day old   and are going to have 2 put in.The big day is 20 Nov 2 days after my birthday so all up this cycle will take 19 days to implantation but 33 days till we have a  .I think the hardest part is the 2ww.And hopefully this time round we can hang on too our miracle for longer than 4 weeks 

Good luck with your decision and i hope this helps


----------



## Donna42 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi
I too was lucky enough to get pregant with IVF they put two back and one survived our dear son who is three in feb next year I had a medicated fet the whole process took about seven weeks we had four frozen embryos and becuase we had had a positive pregnancy they advised just to put one back which we did we got a BFP and baby is due in ten days we know it is a girl and we can not belive how lucky we have been and we still have three frosties left to use if we choose to
Hope this helps
Donna


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I had medicated FET also.

I started d/r on day 21 and then had a blood test with my next period.  This determined that my ovaries were sleeping and then I started on the oestrogen pills.  After 15 days on these I had a scan to check womb lining.  On my first FET my lining was thin so had to have another scan a couple of days later but on my second FET it was fine.  Once the scan showed my lining was okay I started on the cyclogest and had ET 3 days later.  They took my embryos out the day before transfer and at our clinic they were stored in vials of one each so they just took 2 vials out.  On the first cycle the first 2 survived the thaw and were incubated overnight.  The following morning one hadn't divided so I had the one replaced.  Sadly that one wasn't to be.  On my second cycle they took 2 out and one didn't survive so took the other one out (we had 5 in total) they both surived over night and were replaced and I'm now pregnant with one lovely little girl.

Heaps of luck to you

Love y x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

shaz, best of luck to you.  How fortunate too that you have so many frozen embryos.  I'm so sorry to hear about your previous m/c.  May things work out this time.  I'll be thinking good thoughts for you.

Donna, I'm so happy for you to hear about your first pregnancy and then you're upcoming daughter.  It's wonderful to hear both worked on the first try.  Keep us posted on the news of the birth.

Yogi, thanks for sharing your experience.  Can I ask what you mean by 'on my first FET my lining was thin..."?  You mean they stopped the process and started again the next month, or you mean on the first and second day?  I get very light periods (and only with the pill) so I'm always worried about the lining.  It sounds like things were meant to be..and now you have a little miracle growing inside!


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

ready4family thanks for the good thoughts  it all helps.We are very lucky to have 8 frosties,with our last IVF cycle we only had 5.

the good thing about having med FET is that if your lining is too thin they just up your drugs and scan again.1st time round i had 3 scans and doubled my dose till my lining got to 7.5 which is about as thick as mine gets,over here they will implant with a lining of 6

You have certainly come to the right site to find out all the info you need,this site has helped me in so many ways   think my DH would wish i had never found it, spend alot of time just cruising round looking at everyones posts.   

bye for now shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

shaz, I'm with you in being soooo grateful for this site.  Not only can we get information, but it was a tremendous support going through IUIs and the IVF first time around. Don't know how I would have gotten through it (emotionally) otherwise.  Plus, I've made some online friends through it in the babydust thread.  
That's good to know that they can help with the lining.  All the best to you...may this be the one.  Hugs


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Ready.  I remember you from the 3rd tri board.  We have 4 frosties and would like to try for another baby next year as well.  I am very nervous as we have already made the difficult decision that if this doesn't work we will accept that Sam is it for us.  I am just so very, very grateful to have one child that sometimes I feel guilty about even thinking that I should get lucky twice!!!

Anyway, we want to give it our best shot so all advice gratefully received!!!   I guess I will also need to find out how much it costs... :

Love to everyone

A


----------

